#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Первый Буддийский храм в Москве

## oxy

ПЕРВЫЙ БУДДИЙСКИЙ ХРАМ В МОСКВЕ  


Московская община буддистов получила землю для строительства буддийского храма согласно Распоряжению Мэра г. Москвы №1117-РМ от 26.10.2000. Храм будет воздвигнут в районе «Отрадное» Северо-Восточного административного округа г. Москвы по адресу: Нововладыкинский проезд, вл.15.

К настоящему времени разработка всех необходимых документов для организации строительных работ по возведению храма завершается, полученa ИРД(исходно-разрешительная документация) № 051-31/498-2002 от 6.05 2002г., составляется проектно-сметная документация, территория значительна расширена (0,58 га) В настоящее время ведется корректировка действующей ИРД с целью размещения Буддийского Культурного центра в составе строящегося комплекса.  

Он расположится недалеко от существующих храмов - православного храма и часовни, двух мусульманских мечетей, иудейской синагоги. Летом 2000 года состоялась торжественная церемония освящения участка земли и символическая закладка камня на месте будущего строительства храма. Он явится призывом к доброте и единению общества, станет духовным и культурным центром буддистов Москвы. Осознавая значимость и ответственность возведения первого буддийского храма в Москве, буддийская община делает все возможное для свершения этого многотрудного дела. Россия в настоящее время переживает нелегкое время, сопряженное с религиозным экстремизмом, этническим сепаратизмом и международным терроризмом, но именно сейчас популярность Буддизма возрастает в связи с его миролюбивым и жизнеутверждающим содержанием.

В настоящее время проводится сбор добровольных пожертвований верующих и ведется поиск спонсоров. Ваша помощь в строительстве храма будет достойно отмечена.

Просим Вас принять участие в этом важном и значимом деле и внести свой посильный вклад в скорейшее завершение строительства храма!

Да благословят Вас Три Драгоценности!



С уважением,
Председатель Московской общины буддистов,
Руководитель Проекта    Д. Шагдарова


 Контактные телефоны: 
917-06-11, 
438-17-87, 
8(916) 673-00-06 

E-mail moscowbuddhasociety@rambler.ru

 Наши банковские реквизиты:

Религиозная организация - Московская община буддистов 
ИНН:7728196256 
Сбербанк России, г. Москва 
Мещанское отделение № 7811/1606 
Р/С40703810338090107597, 
БИК 044525225 
р/с30101810400000000225 

наш сайт www.buddtemple.ru
здесь можно увидеть архитектурный проект

----------


## B.B.

Ура! А когда планируется открытие?

----------


## Нико

Интересно, почему за 5 лет Д. Шагдарова не нашла ни цента для того, чтобы начать строительство храма? Мне кажется, это потому, что храм, по ее задумке, должен стать "общебуддийским", а потому ничьим?

----------


## B.B.

Просто слабо, видимо, с умением искать спонсоров.
А я-то уже обрадовался...

----------


## B.B.

В Улан-Удэ, недавно построили очень красивый храм на Лысой горе, и скоро откроется в 47 квартале. Неужели в Москве это сделать так сложно?

----------


## Граакль

В основном потому, что общая масса буддистов только на форумах об отречении и иллюзиях трендить могут, а когда им предлагают скинуться на храм, то сразу начинают выяснять, какая их доля в собственности и т.д.

Даже если это будет "не ваш" храм, какая разница? Ведь это будет *буддийский* храм!

----------


## Шаман

> Даже если это будет "не ваш" храм, какая разница? Ведь это будет *буддийский* храм!


 По сути или по самоназванию?  :Confused:

----------


## Lana

> В основном потому, что общая масса буддистов только на форумах об отречении и иллюзиях трендить могут, а когда им предлагают скинуться на храм, то сразу начинают выяснять, какая их доля в собственности и т.д.
> 
> Даже если это будет "не ваш" храм, какая разница? Ведь это будет *буддийский* храм!


Присоединяюсь!  и когда помолится за кого - тоже тишина! :Mad:

----------


## Граакль

> По сути или по самоназванию?


Я своими глазами видел, как ступу и храм закладывал Цитрул Ринпоче, а значит это будет *буддийский* храм, даже если там директором будет сам мара.

----------


## Шаман

Если хозяином будет Мара, то буддийским он будет по самоназванию.

----------


## Банзай

Граакль, ты представляешь о порядке сумм?
100р. отдам хоть сегодня, если не мытарить меня почтовыми оформлениями, 500 уже тяжелее, с деньгами ноне напряг, а вот работать на идею, то есть постоянно сбрасывать некие суммы, подразумевая при этом некое персональное участие в проекте - уволь.
Здесь мне как раз важно знать кому будет реально принадлежать храм.
Интересно вот знать, не повторится ли ситуация с питерским храмом, куда в итоге дзэнков так-то и не пустили, хотя расписывались в братской любви не один год.
И если это письмо вызвано потребностью в живых деньгах, то заранее не интересно. 100р., поклон и ауфидерзеен.
Если же декларируемое не упрется в высокомерие к школе, что, кстати, встречается очень часто, причем и на данном форуме в том числе, то мне интересно кто конкретно занимается проектом, пусть заглянет сюда лично, пообщаться с народом, тысызыть.

----------


## Граакль

Банзай, я понятия не имею, кто там официально этим занимается.
И сам не готов отдавать большие суммы. Их просто нет.

Более того, скорее всего туда не будут пускать  ни меня, ни тебя, ни Шамана.
И к Дзену наверняка храм не будет иметь отношения.

_____

Однако, на его закладку из Тибета прилетел очень почтенный учитель.
И очень-очень старый, он ходит то с трудом.

И он 3 часа рисовал цветным порошком будду на месте закладки ступы.

И знаешь, если он так заморочился ради храма, который ему в общем не особенно нужен (он уже явно в храмах не нуждается) на другом конце света и прилетел принять какое-то участие в его строительстве, то я допускаю, что этот храм все же призван сыграть какую-то роль в развитие буддизма в России.

А раз так, буду принимать посильное участие.
Первым всегда трудно, и их как правило забывают, и собственниками они не являются, но в моем понимании, это не главное.

А главное то, что в Москве появится первый (!!!) буддийский храм.
Он будет выглядеть как буддийский храм, он заложен реализованным учителем (в тибетской традиции ничем не отличным от исторического будды Шакьямуни) И мне, как пратикующему тибетский буддизм даже в голову не приходит задаваться вопросом о "правильности" храма, после того как Далай-лама благословил его строительство, а Цитрул Ринпоче его заложил.

Может для Дзен буддизма все это странно и по-лубочному, но для меня это показывает то, что храм этот тем или иным способом, под той или иной юрисдикцией, с тем или иным собственником, но должен быть построен. 

И если меня даже туда не будут пускать (если вдруг хозяевами окажутся люди, никакого отношения к буддизму не имеющие), я смогу просто рядом походить и почитать шестислоговую мантру. Потому, что я буду точно знать, что под кучей бетона стекла и металла на земле, после по всей форме проведенного ритуала красным порошком нарисован будда. И мне этого будет вполне достаточно  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

на мой (пусть и не очень авторитетный) взгляд Граакль прав на все сто процентов. Готова под каждым словом подписаться (кроме тех, что там Будда нарисован песочком. Это был не Будда, а сабдак - хозяин местности. Проводился ритуал их усмирения). Но по сути Граакль абсолютно прав, ведь храм буддийский и этим все сказано. И вообще, по-моему не каждый день нам реально выпадает возможность вложить деньги (и дело даже не в количестве) в храм, да еще и благословленный Далай Ламой и Цетрулом Ринпоче, ради чего тот даже прилетел в Москву (!).
И поэтому мне не очень понятна позиция некоторых людей и центров, которые считают, что если храм "не их" (юридически ли, факттически или еще как-то), то и помогать строить его не надо.

----------


## Galina

Чтобы построить храм - будийский в регионе не будийском, нужны ОГРОМНЫЕ заслуги и ОЧЕНЬ высокая мотивация у людей взявшихся за это дело.  А так все останется на бумаге и на словах.

----------


## Ersh

Если хозяином будет Мара, то храм будет марийским...  :Smilie:  (шутка).

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.08.2011)

----------


## Граакль

Светлана, ну сабдак, так сабдак. У него вроде 3 глаза было, поэтому я и отнес его к просветленным существам   :Smilie: 


Ersh, скорее "м*а*рским" тогда уж  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Друзья!
Послушайте старого человека   :Smilie: 
Первый раз общебуддийский храм в Москве собирались построить в 1992 году. Лично участвовал в конкурсном проекте (наш проект, кстати, выиграл и был рекомендован к строительству). Как архитектор хочу сказать вам, что идея утопическая. Храм закладывали и место освящали уже неоднократно. И что? Размер инвестиций таков, что храм построен будет навряд. Ступа - возможно, но храм...? Сколько в Москве ваджраянцев? От силы 1000, и то вряд-ли. Плохонький коттедж построить стоит около $100000, это без отделки, согласований и проблем с коммуникациями. А тут - храм! Речь идет, скорее всего, о лимоне долларов. И то, если православная общественность не будет против, а она будет. Можно легко посчитать, по сколько нужно скинуться, и успокоиться. Кроме того, вспомните дикую грызню вокруг питерского Дацана. Вот вам общебуддийский  :Smilie: .
Что касается сбора денег и привлечения инвесторов - хорошо, скажите сколько будет стоить стройка, покажите проект, объясните, как собственно это сооружение будет использоваться. Это даже не вопрос бизнеса, а элементарная этика! Пока-что это предложение зарыть денежки на поле чудес. Авось вырастет....
Извините за тон, профессиональное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Извините, не углядел проект на сайте. Виноват, каюсь.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Это - не лимон долларов. Это намного больше.
Кроме того, никого не смущает, что сооружение сильно превосходит по масштабам часовню и мечеть? Меня смущает...

----------


## Банзай

Граакль, хорошо сказано, согласился бы да вот не вижу самоценности в "буддийских" сооружениях. Говорят, что от ритуалов или нарисованных будд или сабдаков вокруг всем становится хорошо.
Кто-то другой говорит об усмиренных ураганах и чистоте воды рядом с мастерами. Не хочу это комментировать ибо мое более, чем скромное мнение может кому-то показаться оскорбительным, скажу лишь, что ни разу не освещенное и не окрапленное доджо мне сто крат милее самых помпезных и натоптанных сооружений.
И вот в это доджо, находящееся желательно не в далекой и непонятной Москве, а где-нибудь в радиусе 100 км. от моего дома, ближе к горам я и буду инвестировать денежки, когда таковые появятся.

А вот и товарищь в постингах №№17-18 высказался достаточно точно.
Как не согласиться? У нас подобный по масштабам проект существовал в Краснодаре лет эдак 5 назад. Чем там кончилось не знаю, слышал, что фундамент залили, правда много скромнее, чем подразумевалось в начале.
А сколько тех ваджраянцев в Краснодаре?

----------


## Граакль

Банзай, ты прав, наверное. И Легба тоже прав.

Однако покажите мне альтернативу. Ну давайте поставим хотя бы сруб в дальнем подмосковье, так ведь и его ведь нет!

И не пугайте меня цифрами!
Стакан всегда или наполовину пуст или наполовину полон.

1.000 практикующих в Москве?

если по 240 $ в год. (всего то 20 уе в месяц) с каждого (я на интернет больше трачу в месяц), то 240.000 $ в год 

1992-2005 - 13х240.000=3.120.000 $ С процентами западного банка - это где-то 4.000.000 долларов

Кремль уже можно было бы построить.

Так что все дело в нас, друзья,а не в тяжелой столичной жизни.

Цена вопроса - 550 рублей в месяц.
Любой работающий москвич может себе позволить.
А пенсионеры и прочие малоимущие, милости просим с баночками в переходы.
Стоят же монашки православные на храмы собирают,ниче...

Если завтра начнем, к 2016 году будет храм.
Не начнем не будет.

________

Моя любимая история.

Чем отличается русский менталитет (п теперь уже общероссийский) от западного?

При постановке задачи европейцы или американцы собираются вместе и мозговым штуромом решают как эту задачу выполнить.

А русские точно так же собираются и очень убедительно друг другу доказывают, что эту задачу выполнить нельзя.

----------


## Топпер

> Да что там говорить... Храм нужен! Спонсоров вот нету... А то построили бы быстренько, как в Калмыкии. Проблема в том, что Долма Шагдаровна заявила, что это будет "общий" храм, для всех направлений буддизма. Вот никто и не хочет денежку давать. Всем нужен только "свой", "собственный" храмчик.


По уму так конечно у каждого должен быть свой храм. Но проблема, похоже, не в этом. И Дацан в Петрограде и Дальмаса в Москве вмещают в себя представителей разных направлений. И все жертвуют на поддержание. 
Проблема, похоже  в личностях организаторов строительства. Нет доверия.

----------


## Топпер

> А, что слабо, Вы бы да убрали грязь своими силами(это легко, берешь с собой мешок для мусора, одеваешь перчаики и вперед), траву покасили, да трещены подрихтовали...а мантры читать не сложно...


Кстати, москвичи, а идея то хорошая. Пока снега нет провели бы субботник.

----------

Же Ка (26.10.2010), Этэйла (26.10.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

> Кстати, москвичи, а идея то хорошая. Пока снега нет провели бы субботник.


 :Big Grin:  Ага, а потом фот.отчет сюда выложили бы посмотреть сколько реально буддистов в г.Москва, и потом распри о храме заводить...

----------

Tashi Dugda (26.10.2010), Zom (27.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Это вам ближе и дешевле. Не все могут мотаться в Индию эконом классом.


Как я Вас, Топпер, понимаю... сам такой, в смысле - не мотаюсь я туда и обратно за поучениями ни в эконом ни в другом классах (тем более, что те же самые Учителя и сами нас посещают здесь ещё пока что... за что им моё безмерное почтение!)  :Kiss:  просто есть знакомые по которым и описываю ситуацию (не понятно зачем летают куда то ибо ничего толком то и не меняется по возвращении) и соотвественно смысл сказанного был в другом... положение дел с (общим!) храмом - очень наглядный тому индикатор. Собственничество и сектарность ценятся куда более...

----------


## Же Ка

> По уму так конечно у каждого должен быть свой храм. Но проблема, похоже, не в этом. И Дацан в Петрограде и Дальмаса в Москве вмещают в себя представителей разных направлений. И все жертвуют на поддержание.


А с чего всё то начиналось? Думаю, в нашем случае это будет куда полезнее узнать... Когда же храм есть всё как то полегче - есть вокруг чего "обрастать" т.с. =)



> Проблема, похоже  в личностях организаторов строительства. Нет доверия.


 Не вижу здесь никакой проблемы, если есть добрые желание и воля можно вступить в диалог с любым (живым существом=)! Цель какая? Храм. всё остальное ... сансарное =)
P.S. Долма права - необходим именно ОБЩИЙ Буддисткий Храм. (а этих наших "междусобойчиков" уже и так предостаточно...)

----------


## Нико

> просто есть знакомые по которым и описываю ситуацию (не понятно зачем летают куда то ибо ничего толком то и не меняется по возвращении) и соотвественно смысл сказанного был в другом... положение дел с (общим!) храмом - очень наглядный тому индикатор. Собственничество и сектарность ценятся куда более..


.

С одной стороны, более чем согласна с Вами. 

С другой -- знаю калмыков, которым очень даже на пользу пошли поездки в Индию. Люди усиленно практиковать начали, и многие изменились к лучшему....

----------

Же Ка (26.10.2010)

----------


## Denis Mekshun

> И я вот там тоже сегодня побывал. 
> Да, печально это, но так и есть: пустырь, заросший кустами и высокой травой, валяются бутылки и пр. мусор и стоит какое то непонятное бетонное сооружение, по виду напоминающее что то типа недостроенного памятника, оставшегося со времён советского долгостроя.
> На его основании(да, а ведь это вроде как ступа) местами имеются трещины, а кое где через белую краску проступает ржавчина, так же местами имеются всяческие надписи, но не мантры.


А что этой ступе там развиваться? Справа на фотке - мечеть, слева - церковь.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А что этой ступе там развиваться? Справа на фотке - мечеть, слева - церковь.


По задумке там должны быть построены храмы четырёх основных конфессий России. Три уже построили.

----------

Denis Mekshun (27.10.2010), Этэйла (27.10.2010)

----------


## Denis Mekshun

> По задумке там должны быть построены храмы четырёх основных конфессий России. Три уже построили.


 Три конфессии понятны, а какая четвёртая?

----------


## Dondhup

Буддизм, ислам, иудаизм, христианство

----------


## Топпер

Вот тхупа во всей красе



А это на фоне синагоги

----------


## Raudex

> Вот тхупа во всей красе


ой, Панньяваро!

----------


## Zom

> P.S. Долма права - необходим именно ОБЩИЙ Буддисткий Храм. (а этих наших "междусобойчиков" уже и так предостаточно...)


Мне кажется это такой же миф, как и "общая церковь" (для всех видов христианства одновременно).

----------


## Же Ка

> Мне кажется это такой же миф, как и "общая церковь" (для всех видов христианства одновременно).


на основании чего делаете такие выводы, неужели Вам не известны другие примеры - обратного? удивительно... да ведь хотя бы те же зеленые представители рода ficus religiosa, ничего не зная - о чём Вы здесь пишите, до сих пор вот как то собирают вокруг себя дружные хороводы представителей всех течений буддизма и те все радуются, улыбаются, кланяются, лапки друг дружке крепко жмуть и в храм потом один общий по соседству "заглядывают". "миф" говорите... Ficus Вам religios, а не миф!  :Kiss:

----------


## Zom

> удивительно... да ведь хотя бы те же зеленые представители рода ficus religiosa, ничего не зная - о чём Вы здесь пишите, до сих пор вот как то собирают вокруг себя дружные хороводы представителей всех течений буддизма и те все радуются, улыбаются, кланяются, лапки друг дружке крепко жмуть


Ну если делать из такого храма просто некий музейный образец - где не будет проходить никакой реальной буддийской жизни - то тогда может и сработает. Но для этой цели достаточно просто просто и "буддийской часовенки". Храм делать не обязательно.

К тому же место просветления Будды и какая-то точка в Москве - это вещи психологически совершенно разные и приравнять их по "внутренним ощущениям и восприятиям" никогда не удастся.

----------


## Raudex

в общем храме всё равно сложатся группы те которые как бэ основные и как бэ второстепенные, и в это связи грызня... Факторами будет как людность, а также размер мошны, и конечно наше любимое - "размер колесницы".

----------

Zom (28.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

С другой стороны альтернативой явится прозябание общин по квартирам. Даже без намёка на перспективы развития.

----------

Же Ка (28.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Вот тхупа во всей красе
> 
> 
> 
> А это на фоне синагоги


Ой! А кто её строил? Как-то не по канонам.....

----------


## Raudex

я лично вижу перспективы только в привлечении национальных (иностранных) средств и диаспор, остальное лишь "условно жизнеспособно".

----------

Zom (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Ой! А кто её строил? Как-то не по канонам.....


А по мне так самое оно - тичивара и патта опрокинутая.

----------


## Же Ка

> Ну если делать из такого храма просто некий музейный образец - где не будет проходить никакой реальной буддийской жизни - то тогда может и сработает. Но для этой цели достаточно просто просто и "буддийской часовенки". Храм делать не обязательно.


Смотря что именно Вы подразумевать здесь под реальной буддийской жизнью... ведь для этого уже может и храма одного не достаточно быть, а монастырь ещё понадобится... =) И потом разьве хотя бы та же ступа (на территории музея Рерихов) является музейным образцом или все таки каким никаким, а местом паломничества и проведения буддийский мероприятий? (не рассматриваем здесь вопрос об отчетности и формальностях, а фактически - в натуре т.с.=) Вот и здесь с того же начать бы... Ведь даже самая простенькая часовенька со статуей Будды внутри уже может считаться буддийским центром, а там уж дальше видно будет, как оно там и во что вырастет - это уже время покажет =)



> К тому же место просветления Будды и какая-то точка в Москве - это вещи психологически совершенно разные и приравнять их по "внутренним ощущениям и восприятиям" никогда не удастся.


Хорошо, если ещё нужны "внутренние ощущения и восприятия" можно и мощи буддийские заложить туда и ступу возвести. Это уже не проблема (которые как известно не решаются), а конкретные задачи (решаемые, если ими заниматься=)

----------


## Топпер

> Ой! А кто её строил? Как-то не по канонам.....


Во-первых она не достроенная ещё. По идее должна быть в тибетском стиле.
А во-вторых в данном виде она очень похожа на ранние буддийские тхупы. Очень красиво.

----------

Raudex (28.10.2010), Же Ка (28.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Хорошо, если ещё нужны "внутренние ощущения и восприятия" можно и мощи буддийские заложить туда и ступу возвести.


Это не исправит ситуации. Место просветления Будды - это Место просветления Будды. А за буддийскими мощами, можно, например, и в Дальмасу сходить ,)

----------


## Этэйла

Так давайте своими силами и доделаем ужо если ее построили, не стыно?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

А в чьей собственности сейчас земля, на которой возведена ступа? Кому вообще принадлежит данный объект?

----------


## Же Ка

> Так давайте своими силами и доделаем ужо если ее построили, не стыно?


 Вы знаете точно - как и что там "доделывать" надо, чтобы не переделывать тут же? =) ... вон для Топпера как оно красиво смотрится оказывается - "в данном виде она очень похожа на ранние буддийские тхупы. Очень красиво. "  :Cool:  для другого тхеравадинца в ней - "тичивара и патта опрокинутая" видится. что оно напоминает мне...  :EEK!:  нет! - я здесь лучше тхеравадинцев послушаю - у них как то покрасивее оно "вырисовывается"... а кто-то ещё утверждает, что у них с воображением не того этого...  ан нет, всё у них с этим делом в порядке оказывается...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Же Ка

> А в чьей собственности сейчас земля, на которой возведена ступа? Кому вообще принадлежит данный объект?


 см. первое сообщение по теме. Какой статус проекта и в чей собственности земля сейчас неизвестно, да и сайта того уже нет с апреля сего года...

----------


## Этэйла

> см. первое сообщение по теме. Какой статус проекта и в чей собственности земля сейчас неизвестно, да и сайта того уже нет с апреля сего года...


Ступа стоит, значитс надо разруливать ситуЁвину  :Wink:

----------


## Же Ка

> Ступа стоит, значитс надо разруливать ситуЁвину


т.е. хотит сказать - заступили, в смысле (застолбили=) место что-ли? надолго ли... свято место к.г. пусто не бывает... и где оно ещё - в мегаполиссе! где за ради и меньшего "места под солнцем" такие "чудеса случают-ся" Вон мэр то у нас теперь новый поди, м.б. у него спросить  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - пусть заслуги реальные на новой должности начнёт накапливать, а мы поможем, чем сможем я например красить люблю  :Big Grin:

----------

Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

ошибся с сайтом. сайт есть - http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/contacts.html =)

----------


## Нико

> Так давайте своими силами и доделаем ужо если ее построили, не стыно?


Тут разговор может быть тока один: пожертвования давай....

----------


## Этэйла

> Тут разговор может быть тока один: пожертвования давай....


Кроме пожертвОваний существуют еще и физ сила у буддистов, чтоб для возведения храма чужую раб силу не нанимать, да это так для размышления, если Вы владеете вопросом, то выложите что там к чему заступили, я низнаю и не уверена про пожертования, а тоб сейчас сама че нить у кого нить попросила)))


А вокруг ступы-то реально убратся и подрихтовать ее тоже имхо конечно, насчет уборки не голословлю, у меня на это 2 часа уходило (1 чел)

----------


## Нико

> Кроме пожертвОваний существуют еще и физ сила у буддистов, чтоб для возведения храма чужую раб силу не нанимать, да это так для размышления, если Вы владеете вопросом, то выложите что там к чему заступили, я низнаю и не уверена про пожертования, а тоб сейчас сама че нить у кого нить попросила)))
> 
> 
> А вокруг ступы-то реально убратся и подрихтовать ее тоже имхо конечно, насчет уборки не голословлю, у меня на это 2 часа уходило (1 чел)


Здесь одной физ. силой не обойдёшься. Для возведения ступ нужны специалисты, т.е. тибетцы, которые знают, как именно их строить, что в них закладывать и пр. Насколько мне известно, в Москве Калден-Лама всё это знает, но, какие у него отношения сейчас с Долмой, не понимаю. Можно его попросить, но за это ему надо будет заплатить что-то. Поэтому и говорю про пожертвования.

----------


## Этэйла

Ник да не заострейтесь Вы на этой теме, если фсЁ фсем побарабабану ни пусть, зато сразу буддисты в Москов-Сити появятся, я пока в Пенза-Сити нахожусь, кислорода хочется)))

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

То есть выходит, что собственник тот же, что и много-много лет назад? Ну мой прогноз, что в таком случае ничего не сдвинется с места, если только сам собственник не вскроет запасы фонда и не возобновит начатое дело. А этого скорее всего не произойдет. Наслышан о Дулме Шагдаровой немало и тут совершенно очевидно, что она будет либо снова собирать деньги и куда-то их прятать (никто на это не пойдет), либо продаст проект за нереальный прайс. Третьего варианта я не вижу. Да, купить проект можно, но какой в этом смысл, если можно создать новый, в более интересном месте и при этом абсолютно автономный? То есть без всяких там приписок и политических оговорок. Деньги только на это все нужны и инициатор честный...

Все что можно сделать сейчас: а) пробудить совесть в Д.Ш. и заставить на собранные (?) деньги хотя бы облагородить то, что есть, б) убрать территорию вокруг ступы самим. Делать что-то капитальное вряд ли разрешат, поскольку это чья-то собственность.



> Вон мэр то у нас теперь новый поди, м.б. у него спросить


А кто спросит-то)? Если бы пришел представитель единого буддийского центра, положил бы на стол проект и заручился поддержкой влиятельных инвесторов, то может что-нибудь и произошло  :Smilie:  И то вот не факт, что все было бы так просто, учитывая уровнь сегодняшней коррупции)

----------

Djampel Tharchin (29.10.2010), Ануруддха (30.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ник да не заострейтесь Вы на этой теме, если фсЁ фсем побарабабану ни пусть, зато сразу буддисты в Москов-Сити появятся, я пока в Пенза-Сити нахожусь, кислорода хочется)))


Я не заостряюсь. Просто ровно 10 лет назад на этом месте был торжественно заложен памятный камень как знак возведения храма. Сама при этом присутствовала. Ну, от кармы всё зависит.... Вон в Калмыкии какой помпезный храм построили... А в Москве никак не получается. А кислорода в Пенза-сити больше, чем в Москве, ИМХО. Радуйтесь этому.

----------


## Этэйла

> Я не заостряюсь. Просто ровно 10 лет назад на этом месте был торжественно заложен памятный камень как знак возведения храма. Сама при этом присутствовала. Ну, от кармы всё зависит.... Вон в Калмыкии какой помпезный храм построили... А в Москве никак не получается. А кислорода в Пенза-сити больше, чем в Москве, ИМХО. Радуйтесь этому.


Да нет  Ник не правельно поняла, просто реально физически мне нужен кислород и будующим детям тоже, не кипятитесь, устала от Москвы, такое бывает, кто где отдыхает, а я предпочитаю другую полосу.

----------


## Нико

> Да нет  Ник не правельно поняла, просто реально физически мне нужен кислород и будующим детям тоже, не кипятитесь, устала от Москвы, такое бывает, кто где отдыхает, а я предпочитаю другую полосу.


Ясно. Я так уже давно предпочла другую полосу.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2010), Этэйла (28.10.2010)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> А, что слабо, Вы бы да убрали грязь своими силами(это легко, берешь с собой мешок для мусора, одеваешь перчаики и вперед), траву покасили, да трещены подрихтовали...а мантры читать не сложно...


- Спасибо за замечание  :Smilie: 
Ну что я вам могу на это сказать - вашими бы устами ...
Впрочем если у вас есть силы и время, то ... 

Я просто в тех краях проезжал, дай думаю заскочу на минутку, посмотрю что да как. 

А так я согласен с Pema Kalzang что пока организатор проекта не поменяется, то ничего построено не будет. И дело не в отсутствии спонсоров, они то вроде как какие то были, а в том что организатору этого проекта, по видимому, ни какой храм то особо и не нужен. 

Помню в 2006-м весной там было какое то мероприятие, так вот я слышал от тех кто помогал организаторам, что Долма Шагдарова особо то и не хотела на него кого либо приглашать. 
Ну а с тех пор я и не слышал что бы там что то ещё проводилось.
Так с чего тогда туда люди то пойдут.

Да и насчёт появления новых спонсоров при таком раскладе я сомневаюсь: _ну как за 10 лет ничего, ну совсем ничего не было построено_.

----------

Этэйла (30.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ...А кто спросит-то)?


Что Вы всё вопросы то вырисовывете?  :Big Grin:  Кто-кто... а вот давайте это и узнаем, что тут гадать то... т.е. составим открытое письмо, пустим по буддийским центрам и обществам Москвы, обязательно сделаем запрос нашим Калмыцким, Буряцким и Тувинским друзьям (- нужен ли им БЦ в столице их родины или нет?), соберём автографы всех желающих...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ( заодно - есть возможность и перезнакомиться да и составить список потенциальных вкладчиков и прихожан =)
И потом можно ведь по-разному ту же самую информацию доводить до сведения той же общественности и необязательно так последовательно и формально, но и параллельно т.с. запустить - через СМИ вот, например  :Wink:  тут ведь для них столько всего таинственного, загадочного и мистического (Тибетского ещё=) + нового (для кого-то может открыться=) вокруг да около, а они это всё любят... очень! =) Тем более и повод есть: Юбилей - "НАМ 10 ЛЕТ!" Здрастье  :Kiss:

----------


## Же Ка

по совету своих более взрослых товарищей, ознакомился со всей данной темой - с самого её начала (до этого читал как всегда - по диагоналям  :Cool:  ) ... вопросов больше не имею! 
вот и ещё одним наивным идиотом стало меньше... спасиб, друзья! =)

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Здесь одной физ. силой не обойдёшься. Для возведения ступ нужны специалисты, т.е. тибетцы, которые знают, как именно их строить, что в них закладывать и пр. Насколько мне известно, в Москве Калден-Лама всё это знает, но, какие у него отношения сейчас с Долмой, не понимаю. Можно его попросить, но за это ему надо будет заплатить что-то. Поэтому и говорю про пожертвования.


Калден лама мой друг и его можно попросить конечно, он не откажет.

----------

Же Ка (30.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2010)

----------


## Евдоким

После посещения храма в Питере, меня на этот форум привели поиски в инете,а что же у нас в Москве? Прочитав эту ветку по поводу храма, ужаснулся маленько. 
Сколько грязи господа. 11 лет не можете построить храм в Москве.
Я конечно понимаю все, но 11 лет!
Не деньги красят красят храмы, а красят их люди, господа. Вы растянули огромную дискуссию по поводу денег, но никто никто и вас не предложил свою помощь, никто.
Побывав в Баргузинском дацане, Ивалгинском, побывал во многих святых местах Бурятии, я понял что их (бурятов) отличает от москвичей. ОБШНОСТЬ. Не в деньгах дело господа, этот форум посещает огромное колличество людей, но никто, никто не пошел с топором строить храм. Кто действительно знает буддизм, должен знать, что большинство храмов в Бурятии деревянные и ничто и никто не мешает вам взять топоры и срубить настоящий деревянный храм. Не нужны на это специалисты, как тут пишут. Нужно немного души и немного труда.
Буряты это делают. Проезжая по просторам Бурятии видел, что люди работают, строят. У нас же 11 лет бумажки согласовывают.
Ну не смешно господа. Если ли вы действительно хотели бы , чтобы в нашем городе был храм, он бы тут был. Как захотели питерцы при царе, и он там есть. Даже не смотря на то, что коммунисты устраивали в нем спортивные базы и препарировали лягушек и слонов, там в Питере буддизм живет и процветает.Его заново осветили и там опять чистое место. Там намоленное место, реальное. Я был на службах в Бурятии, как вошел в питерский дацан, понял - люди работают. РАБОТАЮТ. А у нас в Москве видимо хорошо всем по подвалам сидеть и по квартиркам и паству делить. Моя ветка буддизма круче всех. Болтология одна.
НЕЛЬЗЯ делить учение Будды. Оно едино для всех, и храм ВСЕМ нужно строить, если вы реально хотите. Такой хрени за много лет написать, стыдно. Лучше бы взяли пример с христианства, где церкви строили всем миром, сначала в дереве, а не бумажки согласовывали 11 лет. Не нужен храм Москве не нужен, злачное это место, увы. А бог он в душе, и это Будда или Христос или Аллах. Не важно , у каждого он в душе. В Бурятии я это видел, когда простой баргузинский дацан давал фору Ивалгинскому. 
Просто со вкусом, деревянный.А тот лес выше храма, весь синих тонах... И еще если бы был реально нормальный руководитель в Москве. Он бы собрался, организовал фонд в поддержку храма, и храм бы был. Но к сожалению, грустно все это...

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), Дордже (02.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

Евдоким, Вы уже купили себе топор?  :Wink:

----------

Zom (02.08.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

хорошо, допустим, что топор один есть. вопрос теперь: куда лес пойдем валить, в какой из московских парков? =)

----------

Дордже (02.08.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Евдоким, можно поподробнее про деревянный баргузинский дацан. Фотки, если есть - чертежи или у кого спросить?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Евдоким, хотел было Вам подробно ответить, но потом понял, что ответ займет очень много времени и страниц. Пожалуйста, ознакомьтесь с буддизмом получше, с его колесницами, традициями и школами, а также перестаньте витать в облаках. Если бы все было так просто как Вы думаете, буддийских храмов уже было бы штук 10 в Москве. 



> И еще если бы был реально нормальный руководитель в Москве.


Станьте им, Вам никто не запретит. Предлагаю, кстати, начать с написания бизнес-плана, опубликовать можете прям здесь.

----------

Legba (03.08.2011), Буль (02.08.2011), Же Ка (03.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Побывав в Баргузинском дацане, Ивалгинском, побывал во многих святых местах Бурятии, я понял что их (бурятов) отличает от москвичей. ОБШНОСТЬ. Не в деньгах дело господа, этот форум посещает огромное колличество людей, но никто, никто не пошел с топором строить храм. Кто действительно знает буддизм, должен знать, что большинство храмов в Бурятии деревянные и ничто и никто не мешает вам взять топоры и срубить настоящий деревянный храм. Не нужны на это специалисты, как тут пишут. Нужно немного души и немного труда.


Начните возводить храм. Может быть люди к вам подтянутся. Тогда ваш пыл будет иметь смысл и цену.

----------

Joy (03.08.2011), Буль (02.08.2011), Велеслав (17.08.2011)

----------


## Бо

Зачем рубить деревья, Будда не рекомендовал уничтожать деревья, они дарят тень в жару и тепло в холод. Возьмите кирпич, он стоит 10 рублей за штуку.

----------

Велеслав (17.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

Так пусть домик кума Тыквы станет первым буддийским храмом в Москве!!!
шутка, если что...

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Не в виде рекламы, а исключительно для информации.
Как построить храм за сутки

----------

Велеслав (17.08.2011), Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

У нас так не считается: тот храм строили с божией помощью!  :Wink:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Не в виде рекламы, а исключительно для информации.
> Как построить храм за сутки


Очень даже интересный вариант

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Как построить храм за сутки


Думаю, что православный храм, да еще и в глубинке построить можно и за меньший срок  :Smilie:  *Как никак, нужда всего российского общества!* В нашем же светском государстве 75% православных проживает, согласно ВЦИОМу ... Тут и никаких проблем с администрацией, и никаких трудностей с землей (берите горстями хоть), и никаких проблем с недовольной общественностью. Была б потребность только, да лица особо заинтересованные)



> Очень даже интересный вариант


Как временное строение да. А так, на мой взгляд, минусов куда больше, чем плюсов.

----------


## Akaguma

> Думаю, что православный храм, да еще и в глубинке построить можно и за меньший срок  *Как никак, нужда всего российского общества!* В нашем же светском государстве 75% православных проживает, согласно ВЦИОМу ... Тут и никаких проблем с администрацией, и никаких трудностей с землей (берите горстями хоть), и никаких проблем с недовольной общественностью. Была б потребность только, да лица особо заинтересованные)


Всю тему не читал. В Москве существуют проблемы с РПЦ, общественностью и администрацией при постройке буддистского храма?

----------


## Raudex

> Очень даже интересный вариант


А чем он лучше квартирника?

----------

Велеслав (04.08.2011), Же Ка (03.08.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Не в виде рекламы, а исключительно для информации.
> Как построить храм за сутки


Улыбнуло, прям как из сводки происшествий - "Церковь в честь великомученицы В*а*рвары собрали за одни сутки с 6 на 7 апреля". )))

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> В Москве существуют проблемы с РПЦ, общественностью


Про храм ничего не могу сказать, так как за строительство оного, да еще и в черте столицы не брался. Но вот про некоторые проблемы и недопонимания, с которыми иногда сталкиваются буддийские организации, арендующие помещения для практик, наслышан достаточно. 



> администрацией


Это самые веселые ребята. Готовы практически на все, но за баснословные откаты. В одной только области ценники колеблются возле отметки в 10 млн, чего уж о столице говорить.

----------

Akaguma (04.08.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А чем он лучше квартирника?


Красивее. Храм должен быть храмом, а то можно и по подвалам прятаться, оправдываясь тем что там не хуже. 
Если будете такими темпами в Москве строить, я вас опережу - построю такой у себя на Донеччине, на даче)).

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

согласен с постом #279
лучше хоть какой то храм чем его отсутствие

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.08.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Буддийский храм появится в том случае, когда появится Учитель высокого уровня, чей авторитет будет беспорным....

----------


## Azzey

> Буддийский храм появится в том случае, когда появится Учитель высокого уровня, чей авторитет будет беспорным....


А неужели таких нет? По мне так много достойных и авторитетных учителей дают Учение по всей странею

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Буддийский храм появится в том случае, когда появится Учитель высокого уровня, чей авторитет будет беспорным.


А по мне так, когда в Москве сформируется довольно большая группа практикующих, обладающих при этом серьезными деньгами. Ну и давайте не будем забывать про то, что в монастыре кто-то должен служить  :Smilie:  Много ли у нас монахов)?

----------

Джигме (16.08.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> А по мне так, когда в Москве сформируется довольно большая группа практикующих, обладающих при этом серьезными деньгами.


сначала появляется Идея, потом Личность, которая находится постоянно в данной местности, потом люди образуют сообщество и организовываются возле .... процесс созидания.... деньги появляются позже... как показатель... а если вначале процесса - при появлении денег будет дележка и ничего не получится.... - это закон целесообразности....
(посмотрите как себя ведут люди при появлении большой суммы.... как с голодухи.... поэтому денег СРАЗУ не будет...Деньги - не самое главное...)






> А неужели таких нет? По мне так много достойных и авторитетных учителей дают Учение по всей странею


во СТРАНЕЮ есть достойные, НО жить в Москве? постоянно?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> посмотрите как себя ведут люди при появлении большой суммы...


В России точно довольно странно.



> деньги появляются позже... как показатель..


Обратите внимание на то, что я написал - "большая группа практикующих, обладающих при этом серьезными деньгами". Совершенно понятно, что деньги в данном случае идут на втором плане, а первичен спрос (то есть для кого данный храм строится). Для всех буддистов построить храм невозможно, как и для всех христиан. Значит храм должен строиться в расчете на определенную группу людей, практикующих в рамках какой-то традиции или школы.
+ конечно же должны быть те, кто будет там жить.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Впринципе, можно просто создать опрос, посмотреть сколько практикующих  готово будет строить, сколько эти практикующие будут готовы скинуть.
Вобщем как то самоорганизоватся.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Впринципе, можно просто создать опрос, посмотреть сколько практикующих готово будет строить, сколько эти практикующие будут готовы скинуть.


 :Smilie:  Понимаете ли, тут слово "скинуться" не подходит. Все-таки речь идет не о ста рублях с каждого, а как минимум о 100-200 тыс. Очень не хочу тут разбрасываться цифрами, но поверьте, что проект действительно многомиллионый, если мы говорим о Москве. Почитайте хотя бы отчеты по строительству православных храмов, сколько они денег стоят. Суммы там крутятся просто бешеные. Вот откуда все? А есть крайне состоятельные спонсоры. Подаяния же прихожан, наверно, процента 3 от общей суммы составляют.
В какой-нибудь российской глубинке, маленьком селе еще хоть как-то можно построиться... И проблем с местным населением меньше, и у администрации меньшие запросы по взяткам, и земля дешевле. Там вот действительно можно "скинуться", правда для кого вот?

----------

Джигме (16.08.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Ну где искать спонсоров я, честно признаюсь, плохо представляю. Но найти их, наверное, представляется возможным?
Я просто, веду речь о том, что, если бы нашлась группа инициативных людей, у которых было бы достаточно свободного времени, чтобы заняться вопросом строительства этого храма, то нашлись бы и спонсоры, да и сложились бы другие обстоятельства, затем и предлагаю создать опрос - узнать сколько людей готово заниматься этим серьезно и тратить на это свое время. Собравшись вместе оценить, что можно сделать, как это делать, где брать на это деньги. (впринципе, чтобы решать организационные вопросы относительно кол-ва денег, стройматериалов и др. должна же быть сначала хоть какая то организация).
Может просто каждый кто готов заниматся этим отпишется в этой теме? (вопрос к админам: или лучше создать другую?)
потом собратся и понять, на что мы способны вместе? если ни на что - то пусть так. а если на что то способны, то заняться этим. 

А на вопрос "для кого?" можно ответить - для всех буддистов. Москвы, подмосковья, приезжих учителей, да и думаю буддистам из других городов будет приятно знать что москвичи смогли вот так собратся и построить вместе этот храм

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Это все замечательно и оптимистично. но Кунсангар себя с трудом содержит. Центр Ранджунг Еше молодцы, конечно, но тоже пока чего-то на храм, да еще "чтобы для всех", не тянут. А это Подмосковье. Так что все-таки давайте будем реалистами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

никто и не говорит про огромный храм. пусть  это будет хотя бы маленький домик, вон как Топпер скидывал.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Только не обижайтесь друзья мои. В Москве Буддийского храма еще доооолго не будет. Если вообще будет. даже если спонсоры с неба упадут в ваши объятья. Вы что всерьез полагаете что рпц допустит постройку Буддийского храма??? Думаю реальное положение дел такого что надо радоваться что хоть квартирники есть. к тому же как ни крути но правду говоря не сплоченные мы. нет в нас этого. (

----------


## Ersh

Думаю все-таки не РПЦ, а наши омрачения в первую очередь мешают построить буддийских храм в Москве.

----------

Джигме (16.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (16.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2011)

----------


## Samvega

Интересно узнать, а каким богам молятся в буддийском храме?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Думаю все-таки не РПЦ, а наши омрачения в первую очередь мешают построить буддийских храм в Москве.


значит ситуация гораздо хуже.

----------

Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Интересно узнать, а каким богам молятся в буддийском храме?


к примеру на Ланке популярно очень божество горы Сирипада. там где по преданию отпечаток следа Будды. 
http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/...d/sri-pada.htm

----------

Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Может я конечно и надоедаю, но давайте здесь отпишутся те кто готов вопросом этого храма заниматся,а не в интернетах про него разговаривать
хотя бы территорию освященную прибрать, может потом построить на ее месте хоть какой то домик - потом это может и перерастет в храм

предлагаю следующую субботу, часика в 2 дня (всмысле уберемся и решим что мы еще можем сделать)

----------

Дордже (13.08.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

говорю соберемся хоть, не избушку строить, убрать хотя бы. освященная земля все таки.
кто в субботу 20.08 пойдет туда хотя бы убрать мусор вокруг - сообщайте время когда можете (ориентировочно думаю 14.00 всех устроит)
ОТПИСЫВАЕМСЯ кто пойдет.

----------

Дордже (13.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я просто, веду речь о том, что, если бы нашлась группа инициативных людей, у которых было бы достаточно свободного времени, чтобы заняться вопросом строительства этого храма, то нашлись бы и спонсоры, да и сложились бы другие обстоятельства, затем и предлагаю создать опрос - узнать сколько людей готово заниматься этим серьезно и тратить на это свое время.


Извините меня, граждане, бездушного капиталиста. Строго ИМХО - вот именно такой подход и НЕ позволяет сделать что-то осмысленное.
Тратить время готов тот, кто не занят. А не занят тот, кто, извините, делать ни черта не умеет/не хочет.
Вот получил некто нормальное образование, работает на хорошей работе... А ему предлагается тратить ВРЕМЯ (а вовсе не заработанные наиболее адекватным для него способом деньги) на процедуры,
которые он делать не умеет. Вы умеете общаться с властями/месить цемент/проектировать отопление/управлять эскаватором? Нет? Значит, даже при большом энтузиазме вы будете делать это ОЧЕНЬ ПЛОХО.
И разумный подход состоит в том, чтобы взять средства, заработанные тем, что вы делаете ХОРОШО - и препоручить дело профессионалам.
А если некто НИЧЕГО не умеет делать ХОРОШО... Впору задуматься о немного других материях, нежели строительство храма.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.08.2011), Raudex (16.08.2011), Буль (14.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.08.2011), Джигме (16.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А в Северном Кунсангаре с уборкой вполне себе справляются даже успешные менеджеры  :Smilie: 



Хотя в целом - согласен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> А в Северном Кунсангаре с уборкой вполне себе справляются даже успешные менеджеры 
> Хотя в целом - согласен.


Ну естессно справляются, не дебилы ведь. А теперь сравните зарплату успешного менеджера и успешного дворника.
Сложно сказать, насколько успешный имеется ввиду, но разница минимум раз в десять.
Соответственно, вместо одного дня уборки успешным менеджером можно получить две недели уборки дворником.
20 уборочных менеджеродней дают год работы дворника на постоянной ставке. 
И возникает вопрос - нужна все-таки чистота или карма-йога?  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (16.08.2011), Велеслав (17.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А вот тут Вы, как выясняется, ошибаетесь  :Smilie:  Я тоже пребывал в этом заблуждении, но выяснилось. что з/п ночного уборщика равняется з/п аудитора В4  :Smilie:  Но все равно соглашусь, что лучше организовать буддийский клуб. Кожаные кресла, приглушенный свет, разговоры о Дхарме под хороший коньяк. А дворника нанять  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (17.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но все равно соглашусь, что лучше организовать буддийский клуб. Кожаные кресла, приглушенный свет, разговоры о Дхарме под хороший коньяк. А дворника нанять


Антибуддийский клуб, для бесед на тему "Дхарма не привела бы нас сюда".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Антибуддийский клуб, для бесед на тему "Дхарма не привела бы нас сюда".

----------

Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Соответственно, вместо одного дня уборки успешным менеджером можно получить две недели уборки дворником.


Еще можно передать дворнику пару тысяч и он будет аутентично выполнять простирания за кого-то  :Smilie:  
Я думаю так, что, если у менеджера есть возможность и что-то сделать самому, и оплатить чей-то труд, то лучше все-таки сделать все самому (естественно, в свободное от работы время). Я не думаю, что уборка может вызвать какие-то трудности, да и полезное это дело вообще, эго укрощает  :Smilie: 
А вот строительством храма, отделочными работами, проведением коммуникаций лучше действительно заниматься профессионалам. Это уже такая деятельность, которая подразумевает наличие специальных знаний и опыта.



> может потом построить на ее месте хоть какой то домик


Это называется незаконнная застройка и храм будет приравнен к какой-нибудь цыганской бытовке. Вообще Вы правда думаете, что можно вот так вот просто придти в какое-то место и начать стройку?

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я не думаю, что уборка может вызвать какие-то трудности, да и полезное это дело вообще, эго укрощает


Ну заметь, я и спросил, в чем задача - в убранности или в карма-йоге.
А насчет трудностей... В любом случае, человек который подметает двор каждый день - делает это качественней и быстрей того, кто делает это раз в месяц.
Что же до укрощения эго - дело это сугубо индивидуальное. Кого-то от гордости разопрет - вот, я карма-йогой занимаюсь!
Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче, как ты помнишь, своих учеников отправил работать в офисы, носить костюм и т.п. Так что труд вовсе не обязательно сделает из человека бодхисаттву.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Но все равно соглашусь, что лучше организовать буддийский клуб. Кожаные кресла, приглушенный свет, разговоры о Дхарме под хороший коньяк. А дворника нанять


Я так понимаю, что вариант работать на работе, медитировать в ритритном центре - и вообще заниматься чем либо в отведенных для этого местах не рассматривается...
Что поделаешь, интеграция.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я так понимаю, что вариант работать на работе, медитировать в ритритном центре - и вообще заниматься чем либо в отведенных для этого местах не рассматривается...
> Что поделаешь, интеграция.


Так ведь опять же начнут про торговлю Дхармой и подсчет членских взносов. уж определиться бы  :Smilie:  

Я не против, в общем-то. но мне это не мешало наняться в МДО в качестве уборщика, смотрителя гомпы и алтаря, одновременно работая в офисе.  :Smilie:  На Маргарите, к примеру, народ еще и в столовке успешно справлялся с готовкой. Ничуть не хуже "ресторанных" поваров. Гомпу МДО взять, к примеру. Тоже профессиональные строители делали часть профессиональной работы, а отделочные работы, навеску потолков. приклеивание плитки вполне неплохо сделали карма-йогины.

Ритритный центр он, все-таки, тоже община и что такого страшного поработать на общину?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Ритритный центр он, все-таки, тоже община и что такого страшного поработать на общину?


Абсолютно ничего страшного в этом нет. Если критерий "эффективности" вынести за скобки - все становится вообще идиллически.  :Smilie: 
Мария Антуанетта тоже вот любила пастушку изображать. Коров доила... Правда плохо кончила, в конечном счете.
Но мы как-то ушли в сторону - речь-то шла о храме. А соответственно - о процедурах (в первую очередь - бумажных) требующих высокой квалификации,
в куда большей степени, чем энтузиазма.

----------

Denli (16.08.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.08.2011), Артем Тараненко (15.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Подытожу все сказанное. Чтобы построить храм нужны профессиональные юристы, строители, инженеры, архитекторы, техники по части ЖКХ и еще целый ряд специалистов, которых конечно же нужно как-то оплаичвать. Таких карма-йогов со всей России даже не наберем... Конечно это все в том случае, если нужно действительно нормальное строение, а не времянка. 
По части же идеологической тоже все непросто. На одних энтузиастах в таком вопросе далеко не упрыгаешь, ибо не знает простой русский дхарма-практик, как там в этих монастырях все изнутри устроено. Если же делать наверняка, на свой глаз, то боюсь, что в силу национальных особенностей получится что-то околоправославное и недобуддийское. И здесь вот тоже важно наличие профессионала, а именно большого Учителя, который либо сам будет управлять храмом,  проживая в нем, либо порекомендует и поможет привезти в Москву адекватных служащих. 
И конечно же у такого учителя должно быть большое число последователей, которые и создадут спрос на данный храм, а также оплатят весь проект и поддержат его существование. 

Когда все эти условия сойдутся, тогда и будет достойный храм в Москве. А пока зарабатываем больше денег, копим заслуги и посещаем храмы в других странах и городах.

----------

Legba (16.08.2011), Буль (16.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Подытожу все сказанное. Чтобы построить храм нужны профессиональные юристы, строители, инженеры, архитекторы, техники по части ЖКХ и еще целый ряд специалистов, которых конечно же нужно как-то оплаичвать. Таких карма-йогов со всей России даже не наберем... Конечно это все в том случае, если нужно действительно нормальное строение, а не времянка. 
> По части же идеологической тоже все непросто. На одних энтузиастах в таком вопросе далеко не упрыгаешь, ибо не знает простой русский дхарма-практик, как там в этих монастырях все изнутри устроено. Если же делать наверняка, на свой глаз, то боюсь, что в силу национальных особенностей получится что-то околоправославное и недобуддийское. И здесь вот тоже важно наличие профессионала, а именно большого Учителя, который либо сам будет управлять храмом,  проживая в нем, либо порекомендует и поможет привезти в Москву адекватных служащих. 
> И конечно же у такого учителя должно быть большое число последователей, которые и создадут спрос на данный храм, а также оплатят весь проект и поддержат его существование. 
> 
> Когда все эти условия сойдутся, тогда и будет достойный храм в Москве. А пока зарабатываем больше денег, копим заслуги и посещаем храмы в других странах и городах.


целиком соглашусь. разумно.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

С другой стороны друзья вам в Москве нужен во первых обще буддийский храм а не тибетской или китайской или тайско-сингальской направленности. во вторых вам нужен именно русский буддийских храм. поверьте национальный колорит в оформлении храмов конечно красиво и загадочно и прочее прочее но по сути это все мишура и к делу никакого отношения не имеет. даже более того отвлекает. вот отнять у Буддизма национальный колорит к примеру японии или тибета. да половина "чаньцев" или "тибетцев" разбегутся.  говоря русский храм я так же не имею ввиду что Будду или алтарно-медитационный зал надо хохломой или гжелью расписывать. чисто теоретически я думаю что современный стиль хайтек и минимализм очень даже был бы к месту.

----------

Велеслав (16.08.2011), Же Ка (16.08.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> С другой стороны друзья вам в Москве нужен во первых обще буддийский храм а не тибетской или китайской или тайско-сингальской направленности.


А как вы себе это представляете: "Общебуддийский"?

----------

Велеслав (16.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

крайне просто Паньявудхо Бханте. чтобы никто никому не мог сказать : а ты не наш. и вообще не буддист. вали отсюда! 
хотя конечно не реально это. кто деньги платит тот и музыку заказывает. иными словами кто построит тот и будет решать для кого построил.

----------

Denli (16.08.2011), Велеслав (16.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> хотя конечно не реально это. кто деньги платит тот и музыку заказывает. иными словами кто построит тот и будет решать для кого построил.


О чём и речь.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.08.2011), Raudex (16.08.2011), Велеслав (16.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Ну так сделать надувной стадион и поставить проектор. Пришли тхеры - бац, их вариант на стене нарисовался. Пришли чаньцы - бац. все по-ихнему.  :Smilie:  ТруЪ хайтек и минимализьма

----------

Denli (16.08.2011), Jambal Dorje (29.09.2011), Буль (16.08.2011), Велеслав (17.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (16.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а сделать в евроварианте слабо? тем более что прецедент уже был. вспомните Гандхарские скульптуры. Будда в греческом стиле. чем плохо? http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/gandhara/Interesting      вы же не тибетцы и не китайцы. делайте свое.

----------

Велеслав (17.08.2011), Дондог (17.08.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (16.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так сделать надувной стадион и поставить проектор. Пришли тхеры - бац, их вариант на стене нарисовался. Пришли чаньцы - бац. все по-ихнему.  ТруЪ хайтек и минимализьма


А очень неплохой вариант. Было бы потеплее, зима покороче, так и вообще отлично.

----------

Jambal Dorje (29.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

делай*те* свое.

----------


## Denli

А знаете, как делается это в Таиланде?

А вот так вот: 
Альбом: 16 августа 2011 г.

Стоит такой вот столик, на котором не книги продают и дхарма-бижутерию, а можно сделать пожертвование и подписать своим именем кирпичик, который потом ляжет в стену храма. И, что самое главное, люди видят, на что КОНКРЕТНО (бетонно то-есть) идет их маленькое пожертвование: не на поселение очередного дхарма-дельца (дорогие члены ДО, к ЕН никаких претензий сейчас) в Хайатте, а на конкретный кирпичик. 

Зато потом и храм вырастает, и статуя: 
Альбом: 16 августа 2011 г.

И еще много чего:
Альбом: 16 августа 2011 г.

----------

Велеслав (17.08.2011), Дондог (17.08.2011), Дордже (16.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.08.2011)

----------


## Denli

> А знаете, как делается это в Таиланде?


Ну а мое персональное мнение такое: надо искать добродетельную организацию, которая купит кусок земли и первую машину кирпичей (взять хотя-бы Himalayan Glacier: землю мы не потянем, конечно, а вот машину кирпичей при таком раскладе - обещаю), сажать там за столиком под тентом *бханте Топпера*, ну или еще кого достойного (главное, тибетских монахов к этой теме не подпускать: иначе все растащат по своим семьям да себе на Хайатты; ну и меня к столику нельзя подпускать, понятное дело, иначе все взносы на таек потрачу)... Ну и глядишь, когда люди увидят, что деньги действительно на дело идут, а не на непонятно-какие-не-целевые-расходы и не на поселение непонятно кого в Хайаттах, то и давать начнут понемногу. Одна машина... две машины... так и храм вырастет. Но скажу вам честно, друзья и братья, если хоть одного тибетца рядом с будущим храмом увижу - ни копейки не дам.

----------

Jambal Dorje (29.09.2011), Велеслав (17.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Давайте уточним. именно лицо тибетской национальности или практикующих тибетский буддизм? и еще, как насчет лиц армянской национальности?  :Smilie: )))))))))

----------


## Же Ка

> ... боюсь, что в силу национальных особенностей получится что-то околоправославное и недобуддийское...


 Скажите честно, для начала - Вы вот к этим самым т.н. околоправославным архитектурным решениям то присматривались, изучали, вникали? В музее Рериха на построении песчанных мандал тибетскими монахами бывали (и не раз), а вот по пути как следует приглядеться к строению Храма Христа Спасителя неужели так и не удосужились? или кресты на куполах так отпугивают... и кого - тантрика?!! ну, не верю! =) Приглядитесь непредвзято, как нас учат, и много интересного обнаружите, честно-честно! Так что не понимаю, зачем что-то новое ещё придумывать...

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Скажите честно


Скажу честно, писал и боюсь больше не за то, что будет снаружи, а за то, как все будет организовано изнутри. 



> Стоит такой вот столик, на котором не книги продают и дхарма-бижутерию, а можно сделать пожертвование и подписать своим именем кирпичик, который потом ляжет в стену храма.


В России тоже есть такая практика - в крупных ТЦ сидят теточки в платочках и собирают деньги за именные кирпичи, которые лягут в основу будущего храма. Сидят уже давно, надо сказать.



> надо искать добродетельную организацию, которая купит кусок земли


Одна сотка лимонов 5 выйдет. То есть организация должна быть очень добродетельная.



> тибетских монахов к этой теме не подпускать: иначе все растащат по своим семьям да себе на Хайатты


Если верить тем же сутрам, подобные "дифирамбы" в адрес Сангхи никогда ни к чему хорошему не приводили.

----------

Дондог (17.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ЖЕ КА затем что православные вас авторскими правами замучают.  :Smilie:  за использование их архитектуры

----------

Дондог (17.08.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> ЖЕ КА затем что православные вас авторскими правами замучают.  за использование их архитектуры


 Только ИХ ли архитектура то? Это ведь им еще доказать придётся, а знаний то - откуда оно так и почему - у церковников не осталось (а были ли?). Просто взяли и скопипастили у византийцев, а у тех оно откуда? М.б. так и выяснили бы наконец =) А вот в том же тантрическом буддизме все т.с. "их" архитектурные решения очень даже хорошо обьясняются, вот те - Мандала, вот те - Меру и прочее.

----------

Дондог (17.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

я то с вами положим согласен. осталось с ними договорится. вас такими откатами замучают что ой!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А знаете, как делается это в Таиланде?


Ден, да я тыщу таких примеров тебе могу привести. "Черепицы" чешской ДО, Проект строительства Мандалы Вселенной в Цегьялгаре, где каждый может поднести сектор мандалы. Камни для ступы в Меригаре. Но ты не в курсе, что в конечном итоге будет? Начнем с согласования проекта застройки комплекса. Вопросы есть?  :Smilie:  А там еще подведение коммуникаций, согласование с ГИБДД, Мосводоканалом, пожарной инспекцией.  :Smilie:  Страшно далек ты от народа.  :Smilie:  Это тебе не Непал

----------

Буль (16.08.2011), Бхусуку (19.08.2011), Дондог (17.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> а знаний то - откуда оно так и почему - у церковников не осталось (а были ли?). Просто взяли и скопипастили у византийцев, а у тех оно откуда?


Вообще то, прекрасно они все знают: и форма храма, количество и размеры куполов и прочая имеют известное символическое значение.

----------


## Майя П

> Но скажу вам честно, друзья и братья, если хоть одного тибетца рядом с будущим храмом увижу - ни копейки не дам.


как вы привязаны к формам...))), а знаете легенду происхождения тибетцев? если знаете, то что так возбуждаться? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(а вообще кто громче всех кричит - меньше всех делает... - народная мудрость...- это не к вам Ден, ну вы поняли про кого это))))

----------

Дондог (17.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Майя расскажите легенду. если не слишком для вас трудно.

----------


## Denli

> Давайте уточним. именно лицо тибетской национальности или практикующих тибетский буддизм? и еще, как насчет лиц армянской национальности? )))))))))


Вы меня хотите поймать на разжигании межнациональной розни?  :Wink: ))

----------


## Denli

> Майя расскажите легенду. если не слишком для вас трудно.


По одной из легенд тибетцы произошли от царя Рупати, одного из братьев Пандавов, бежавшего с поля боя в Тибет. Таким образом в корнях великого тибетского народа лежит... хм... не-следование дхарме и... хм... трусость.

----------

Велеслав (17.08.2011)

----------


## Майя П

согласно тиб легендам, люди зародились от обезьяны (почти по Дарвину) в лесистых районах юго-вост. Тибета, в долине Ярлун... места были населены не тибетскими народами... (переселение - это вообще оочень любопытная история)
В Рамаяне есть несколько эпизодов.... у бодхисаттвы Аволикиты был обезьян))), которая умело делать разные чудеса....и через несколько лет созерцания этот обезьян стал бодхисаттвой, который женился на горной ведьме... в общем родились у них дети: некоторые были похожи на папу, некоторые на маму...)))

(кстати, эта легенда переплетается с описанием танок... древние танки были двух типов арийского и неарийского - одинадцатирукого Аволокитешвары... любопытна история...)

----------

Бхусуку (19.08.2011), Велеслав (17.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Вы меня хотите поймать на разжигании межнациональной розни? ))


ни в коем разе!!!!!!!!!! так, на всякий случай спрашиваю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> согласно тиб легендам, люди зародились от обезьяны (почти по Дарвину) в лесистых районах юго-вост. Тибета, в долине Ярлун... места были населены не тибетскими народами... (переселение - это вообще оочень любопытная история)
> В Рамаяне есть несколько эпизодов.... у бодхисаттвы Аволикиты был обезьян))), которая умело делать разные чудеса....и через несколько лет созерцания этот обезьян стал бодхисаттвой, который женился на горной ведьме... в общем родились у них дети: некоторые были похожи на папу, некоторые на маму...)))
> 
> (кстати, эта легенда переплетается с описанием танок... древние танки были двух типов арийского и неарийского - одинадцатирукого Аволокитешвары... любопытна история...)


Майя и снова здравствуйте. мне пожалуйста про обезьян и про древние танки которые были двух типов арийского и неарийского - одинадцатирукого Аволокитешвары. тоже расскажите не сочите за навязчивость.

----------


## PampKin Head

> По одной из легенд тибетцы произошли от царя Рупати, одного из братьев Пандавов, бежавшего с поля боя в Тибет. Таким образом в корнях великого тибетского народа лежит... хм... не-следование дхарме и... хм... трусость.


Это такой способ ... наступления, свойственный и нам... )))

----------


## Же Ка

> Вообще то, прекрасно они все знают: и форма храма, количество и размеры куполов и прочая имеют известное символическое значение.


Не сомневаюсь, что для строительства храмов, церквей, колоколен и т.п. чертежи должны быть =) Только вот про "известное символическое значение" не стоит так горячится - здесь не все так однозначно и просто, ибо нет про них ничего ни в Библии (ни в Ветхом ни в Новом Заветах) ни в других основополагающих писаниях Христианства (Православия, в частности). [Было, правда, что-то у гностиков, но... где оно теперь?] А то, что до нас дошло - это прилежное повторение (достойное безусловно всячеких благодарностей за сохранность!=) неких архитектурных образцов, однако ж история происхождения которых как и их истинное (предна-)значение в контексте данной религии, скажем так, туманны и крайне запутанны. С другой же стороны, с буддийско-тантрической =) имеется четкое описание такого символизма, к тому же оно намного более развитое и (о, Боже!) старше по возрасту нежели Православный новодел  :Wink:

----------


## Же Ка

> я то с вами положим согласен. осталось с ними договорится. вас такими откатами замучают что ой!


да уж... вот уж, действительно, "не важно кто ты, важно кто твой учитель" (из анекдота=)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не сомневаюсь, что для строительства храмов, церквей, колоколен и т.п. чертежи должны быть =) Только вот про "известное символическое значение" не стоит так горячится - здесь не все так однозначно и просто, ибо нет про них ничего ни в Библии (ни в Ветхом ни в Новом Заветах) ни в других основополагающих писаниях Христианства (Православия, в частности).


Здраааасьтиприехали. А описание устройства Храма? Фактически архитектура повторяет устройство Скинии.

----------

Дондог (19.08.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> да уж... вот уж, действительно, "не важно кто ты, важно кто твой учитель" (из анекдота=)


слушайте как будто не в России живете. :Big Grin:  коррумпированней России только Армения.

----------

Велеслав (18.08.2011), Дондог (19.08.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Здраааасьтиприехали. А описание устройства Храма? Фактически архитектура повторяет устройство Скинии.


Здравствуйте, Артём =) Не затруднит ли Вас показать мне сходства между Вашей Скинией (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%...0%BB:PI019.jpg) и , например, Храмом Василия Блаженого (http://img-2008-04.photosight.ru/20/2643032.jpg)? Потом попробуйте провести ту же операцию между этим Храмом (3D) и хотя бы с теми же мандалами (2D), которые с таким постоянством строят из песка у нас в Москве те же монахи из Дрипунг монастыря уже несколько лет. Где Вам было проще найти сходства (ничего при этом не придумывая на пустом месте)?  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В книге пророка Иезекииля. к примеру. Все сходства прописаны   :Smilie:  И я чего-то не понял посыла насчет сходства мандалы и ХВБ  :Smilie:  Ну мандала Джняна Дакини безумно похожа на Звезду Давида и чо?  :Smilie: 



Кстати наверное за это еврейцы дзогченцев и любят  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.05.2012)

----------


## Же Ка

> В книге пророка Иезекииля. к примеру. Все сходства прописаны


 Скажите, Вы эти сходства установили, глядючи только на изображения (как Вас просил) или для этого Вам потребовался... во-истинну "невлепенный" багаж знаний? =)



> И я чего-то не понял посыла насчет сходства мандалы и ХВБ


 Да не было никакого посыла, зачем? итак всё понятно - БЕЗ СЛОВ - в самом сердце первопрестольной уже столько сотен лет стоит чудесный буддийский тантрический Храм (по архитектуре)! и чудо еще в том, что его мы в упор не замечаем таковым. Как будто не архитектора его ослепили, а нас... И это одно из всемирнопризнанных, кстати, Чудес Света! =)" - Ладно, с Тиром понятно... скажите, а вот из города Пизы мы у вас ничего не брали?" из анекдота.... забыл про кого =)



> Ну мандала Джняна Дакини безумно похожа на Звезду Давида и чо?


 Ни чо, а Чочжунг (тиб.) или Дхармосвадайя (санкр.) - источник всех дхарм - два скрещенных треугольника, один из наидревнейших символов - вот на чём она основана, а царь Давид здесь вообще не при чём, иначе очень уж короткая что-то у нас эта история получается - всего около тысячи лет до Р.Х. (короче неё, только история крещения Руси разьве что... хотя нет, у американцев еще короче будет=)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скажите, Вы эти сходства установили, глядючи только на изображения (как Вас просил) или для этого Вам потребовался... поистине "невлепенный" багаж знаний? =)


Я немножко интересовался христианской архитектурой  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> Я немножко интересовался христианской архитектурой


Отлично, а что именно в ней христианского, кроме крестов на куполах? Хотя при чем здесь кресты, если вспомнить кто и для чего их ставил первоначально к тому же кладбище на кладбищах во внутренних тантрах это вообще основное место практики.... Так что даже и кресты то не христианские получаются, если разбираться. Остается архитектура (без прилагательных), вот её и зрим =)

----------


## YanaYa

http://www.buddism.ru///1314873100.phtml

2 сентября - субботник.

----------


## Ольга Ш.

А что вопрос со Ступой не решили? На фоне христианской церкви, мечети и синагоги она сейчас смотрится особенно печально и сиротливо  :Frown: .
Не планируется ли субботник? Ремонтно-строительные работы для меня темный лес, но помогу, чем смогу, может что-то  купить надо.
Мне, как новичку, такое мероприятие пошло бы на пользу  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

Да, поштукатурить и подкрасить было бы неплохо.

----------

Ольга Ш. (10.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

Ну не хватает у нас пока кармы на первый буддийский храм в Москве.

----------

Ольга Ш. (10.05.2012)

----------


## Galina

*Справка о положении дел на Апрель 2011 г.*
http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/index.html

А вот из этой справки текст, относящийся к этому году : 

"Так же наша организация неоднократно обращалась в соответствующие инстанции города Москвы с просьбой об исправлении допущенной ошибки городскими структурами при подготовке материалов ПЗЗ (правила застройки и землепользования) для последующего выпуска ГПЗУ (градостроительного плана земельного участка) объекта строительства буддийского храма со ступой расположенного по адресу: Нововладыкинского пр., вл. 15. ГПЗУ необходимо предъявить с полным комплектом разрешительных документов и проектной документации для прохождения проекта в Мосгосэкспертизе и дальнейшего получения положительного заключения Мосгосэкспертизы. В связи с этим на данный момент истек срок действия постановления Правительства Москвы от 11.08.2009 г. № 767-ПП «О дальнейшей реализации инвестиционного проекта по адресу: Нововладыкинский проезд, вл. 15». 


На данный момент направлены письма на имя Мэра Москвы Собянина С.С с просьбой продлить срок строительства до 31.12.2012 г. без применения штрафных санкций и внести вопрос на городскую комиссию по вопросам градостроительства, землепользования и застройки при Правительстве Москвы в соответствии с положением о градостроительно – земельной комиссии города Москвы от 16 ноября 2010 г. № 1019-ПП о включении технико-экономических показателей храма согласно ранее выпущенному и утвержденному Акту разрешенного использования земельного участка в Правила землепользования и застройки. А так же дать распоряжение об оформлении ГПЗУ."

----------


## Нико

> *Справка о положении дел на Апрель 2011 г.*
> http://www.moscow-buddha-temple.ru/ru/index.html
> 
> А вот из этой справки текст, относящийся к этому году : 
> 
> "Так же наша организация неоднократно обращалась в соответствующие инстанции города Москвы с просьбой об исправлении допущенной ошибки городскими структурами при подготовке материалов ПЗЗ (правила застройки и землепользования) для последующего выпуска ГПЗУ (градостроительного плана земельного участка) объекта строительства буддийского храма со ступой расположенного по адресу: Нововладыкинского пр., вл. 15. ГПЗУ необходимо предъявить с полным комплектом разрешительных документов и проектной документации для прохождения проекта в Мосгосэкспертизе и дальнейшего получения положительного заключения Мосгосэкспертизы. В связи с этим на данный момент истек срок действия постановления Правительства Москвы от 11.08.2009 г. № 767-ПП «О дальнейшей реализации инвестиционного проекта по адресу: Нововладыкинский проезд, вл. 15». 
> 
> 
> На данный момент направлены письма на имя Мэра Москвы Собянина С.С с просьбой продлить срок строительства до 31.12.2012 г. без применения штрафных санкций и внести вопрос на городскую комиссию по вопросам градостроительства, землепользования и застройки при Правительстве Москвы в соответствии с положением о градостроительно – земельной комиссии города Москвы от 16 ноября 2010 г. № 1019-ПП о включении технико-экономических показателей храма согласно ранее выпущенному и утвержденному Акту разрешенного использования земельного участка в Правила землепользования и застройки. А так же дать распоряжение об оформлении ГПЗУ."


Ну конечно, вся проблема в ошибке при подготовке материалов ПЗЗ.

----------

Ануруддха (11.05.2012), Вантус (11.05.2012), Иван Денисов (11.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

По-моему, это просто лохотрон.

----------

Велеслав (12.05.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Насколько мне известно в прошлом году была договоренность, что постройкой буддийского храма в Москве займутся ланкийцы (контроль над проектом передадут им - почему им, ну вот так вот решила Дульма Шагдарова). Ланкийцы специально для этого прилетели в Москву, но в итоге Дульма отказалась передать проект, ланкийцы свою деятельность свернули. А храм мог бы быть построен уже сейчас...

----------

Велеслав (12.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько мне известно в прошлом году была договоренность, что постройкой буддийского храма в Москве займутся ланкийцы (контроль над проектом передадут им - почему им, ну вот так вот решила Дульма Шагдарова). Ланкийцы специально для этого прилетели в Москву, но в итоге Дульма отказалась передать проект, ланкийцы свою деятельность свернули. А храм мог бы быть построен уже сейчас...


Дурость. С 2000 года это тянется.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько мне известно в прошлом году была договоренность, что постройкой буддийского храма в Москве займутся ланкийцы (контроль над проектом передадут им - почему им, ну вот так вот решила Дульма Шагдарова). Ланкийцы специально для этого прилетели в Москву, но в итоге Дульма отказалась передать проект, ланкийцы свою деятельность свернули. А храм мог бы быть построен уже сейчас...


Да, Саду Ратанасара, во избежания нецелевого расходования средств, предложил чтобы строили по проекту и поставляли стройматериалы благочестивые спонсоры напрямую, без передачи денег промежуточным звеньям.  Такой вариант не устроил организаторов.

----------

Anthony (11.05.2012), Bob (04.06.2012), Ersh (11.05.2012), Ануруддха (11.05.2012), Велеслав (12.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012), Дубинин (11.05.2012), Нико (11.05.2012), Сауди (11.05.2012), Сергей Хос (05.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------


## Ольга Ш.

Вот такой пришел ответ от Московской Общины Буддистов на мой вопрос о состоянии и будущем Ступы и Храма:



> … Спасибо за ваше беспокойство. Мы займемся этим вопросом в самое ближайшее время. Будем признательны за ваше дальнейшее содействие. А храм будет! …


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Сиддхри

Ступа Просветления Храма Тупден Шедублинг построена и открыта всем к посещению по адресу Москва, Нововладыкинский проезд, вл15. К Ступе доступ открыт каждый день - калитка с северной стороны не заперта. Можно свободно заглянуть внутрь ступы через запертую по будням решётчатую дверь на входе в саму Ступу. По выходным можно зайти и внутрь Ступы (двери в выходные открываются). Стройка Храма продолжается. Прошёл молебен освящения земли под строительство малого здания Храма. Сваи забиты, котлован вырыт. Только что залили железобетонную фундаментную плиту Малого здания Храма "Тупден Шедублинг". Все могут убедиться в этом, заглянув через сетчатый забор. Не забудьте покормить (корм Феликс в пакетиках) двух местных кошек возле Ступы. Кот Рыжик и кошка Коша будут Вам признательны!

----------

BombBlast (23.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.07.2019), Росиник (13.07.2019)

----------

